# Pectus evactum, or 'dip in chest'



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have this 'dip' but I'm not sure how severe, just wondering if any of you more built guys had it and what it looks like when youve gained muscle; because since my chest has got bigger this dip looks like its got bigger, just wondering what any of you guys looked like with this 'dip' and if its got worse for you.

I say guys because its 60% more common in males


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Wouldn't respiratory pullovers be helpful for that ?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Never thought of that, thats actually a brilliant idea!


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Bit of a bar room expert on this as a mate had it and it fascinated me.

Pullovers wont help because its caused by sternum and ribs growing abnormally, so they end mishaped. No amount of training will straighten and correct the bones.

My mate had it surgically corrected in his late 20's and a very painfull procedure by all accounts. He was told that most cases these days are surgically corrected in early childhood.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Since mine isnt that severe (quite a few people have seen me shirtless and none been like 'WOAHH') I'm gonna see if this is on the NHS and I really cant be doing with any invasive surgery anyway :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_bell_(medicine)


----------



## lew_west (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a relatively noticeable 'hole' and it does become more apparent the more developed your chest gets. But to be honest it doesnt boter me too much, apart from the fact i feel my chest isnt as strong as the rest of my body, due to this. Also many girls have found it rather interesting and unique, and many like touching it for some reason??


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lmao fair does mate, and yeah I think my chest is abit weak too as I can do the same on shoulder press as I can with chest press


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

you can always use Synthol (a Site Enhancement Oil) to fill the gap (up to you how much) where the muslce doesnt grow (inject into the muscle to "push" sideways into the gap)


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> you can always use Synthol (a Site Enhancement Oil) to fill the gap (up to you how much) where the muslce doesnt grow (inject into the muscle to "push" sideways into the gap)


 Could be an idea, going doctors tomorow about it anyway as I had swimming championships today and couldnt do much. :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

How old are you jimmy?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> How old are you jimmy?


16, why pal?


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

How did you get on, Jimmy? I'm a bit further down the line than you, and I'm having the Ravitch procedure to correct my pectus later this month... bricking it, by all accounts!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but I don't get what is wrong?

Edit: Just found out.....


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> you can always use Synthol (a Site Enhancement Oil) to fill the gap (up to you how much) where the muslce doesnt grow (inject into the muscle to "push" sideways into the gap)


this aint exactly good advice Ausbuilt. the muscle attachments can't be altered and no amount of 'filling out the inner chest' will fill the dip, as there is no muscle in this area.

as said above it's just a shallow breast bone and coupled with a developed chest, will look like a hollow. i have this myself....it's just genetics and nowt can be done about it.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah Ive got Pectus


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Since some of you bigger lads have it too, could you put up some pics of your chest from the front, I just want to see if it'll look any better when I get bigger  wierd that this thread came up again, just been speaking about this. I backed out of the doctors because I was scared of any procedures although I'm seriously considering it now


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Since some of you bigger lads have it too, could you put up some pics of your chest from the front, I just want to see if it'll look any better when I get bigger  wierd that this thread came up again, just been speaking about this. I backed out of the doctors because I was scared of any procedures although I'm seriously considering it now


Mine looks worse from side on, If it isnt causing health problems they wont do anything for you on the nhs, ive tried twice.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nah I've never had any problems about it, on the wiki page for the condition it says that you can put it Polyalkylimide and it fills it out, might do that


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Any of you considered getting surgery to correct it?


----------

